# Polaris razr xp 1000



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying a polaris razr xp 1000 as kind of a graduation present to myself I was wondering if anybody else on here has one and have you gotten good service out of it?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When my cousin became terminally ill, his Mother-In-Law asked him to name one thing he would buy for himself if he could. He went with the Razor XP. She bought him one. (He was successful but would not spend the money on himself).

He was always pretty good with dirt bikes and pushed the limits. Knowing your days are numbered raises the bar some and he let it rip. After the first ride I asked for a helmet. 

We rode through his pasture jumping terraces and would clear all 4 tires. That machine is as bad as it looks.

One of his fiends bought the CanAm (dealer in Cullman) and I believe I like it better. It is faster,which is hard to believe. Both will snatch you back in the seat.

There is an off road place between here and Cullman. They would go and climb, then race on the straights.

The neat thing is you can claim it as a farm tool and deduct it.

Congratulations on graduating. Buy your toys before you put a ring on some girls finger.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats on the graduation. That rig looks cool but would it be better to buy something more practical like the ranger or whatever they call it. Then you can have fun with it and do ranch work to. Not trying to preach like a dad but I put alot of money in trucks for pulling and bogging and never saw that money back. I had fun but I would rather have the money back now. If you do go with it you better post pictures of it up to its nuts in mud.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I also should have added I already have a kubota RTV that I use on the farm. I know all about spending money on mud rigs I just sold my mud toy. It was a 1998 dodge with 46 inch Mickey Thompsons and 18 inches of lift with a Cummins of course!! It was an absolute beast!!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> When my cousin became terminally ill, his Mother-In-Law asked him to name one thing he would buy for himself if he could. He went with the Razor XP. She bought him one. (He was successful but would not spend the money on himself).
> He was always pretty good with dirt bikes and pushed the limits. Knowing your days are numbered raises the bar some and he let it rip. After the first ride I asked for a helmet.
> We rode through his pasture jumping terraces and would clear all 4 tires. That mating is as bad as it looks.
> One of his fiends bought the CanAm (dealer in Cullman) and I believe I like it better. It is faster,which is hard to believe. Both will snatch you back in the seat.
> ...


Yeah the girlfriend has already started hinting towards that but I have a few other things in mind right now!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a 4x6 gator. I use my friends CanAm some times to spray fences. It is a handy machine on the farm. They are a lot more agile than my Gator.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I had a 89 chev 3/4 ton with a 454. I put 35s on it and cut the fenders with a sawzall to get the clearance lol. Ya I know ******* supreme. I jammed in some angle iron in the leaf springs for lift. It was pretty ghetto but it went through mud like crazy. I went places guys with bigger and better trucks never thought of going. It also pulled like a beast. I went full pull at the fair and it had so much torque and I wasnt experienced enough to put weight on the front that at the end of the run my front end was 3 feet off the ground. I loved that truck.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep, them ole trucks are so much tougher than the new ones! I've been looking for another cummins in 90's model range! I have a 2007 with the 5.9 cummins it's a beast to but it ain't like the old ones!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya I have an 03 that I drive every day. The trans on it sucks. I had to put a new one in last year. I drive it easy. I wish they built them like they did in the 80s. I couldnt kill half those trucks if I tried.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine is the 6 speed manual! It's the only way to contain that cummins torque!!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats what I have to but the guy said they found out later they had to be over filled a quart. So do that to yours. Also another guy told me the automatic is tougher then the standard. Didnt make sense to me but thats from a guy that is high up in dodge.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I know about the extra quart but I have to disagree with the strengths of the dodge transmissions I had a 3/4 ton auto before the truck I had currently and couldn't keep it going!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the razor, all of the Polaris machines are well built, parts are crazy expensive but they are nice machines, you will like it, have fun, ride safe, wear a helmet....for serious riding, we used to have restraints that went on your hands that tethered them to the steering wheel in the case of rollovers, kept arms inside, good idea if you like to push it to the edge.

Congrats on the graduation, the best advice I could give you would be to put the money in the bank.....but you only live once.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Although smaller with a smaller engine I bought a used Polaris 800 RZR in August. It is great!. I wouldn't want one as large as a 1000. I also would not want a Ranger either. The 800 RZR is the perfect size for what I use it for. Mostly running around the farms and irrigating.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a Polaris Ranger Diesel, absolutely love it. I've put almost 150 hours and a thousand miles on it since buying in April.

I'm not sure about being able to deduct a razr since technically it's not a utility vehicle. I have a friend that wears a Kawasaki mule out on his rotational dairy setup every two years, the Infernal Revenue Service still won't allow him to depreciate them with the reasoning it can be used for recreational purposes.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Have a Polaris Ranger Diesel, absolutely love it. I've put almost 150 hours and a thousand miles on it since buying in April.
> I'm not sure about being able to deduct a razr since technically it's not a utility vehicle. I have a friend that wears a Kawasaki mule out on his rotational dairy setup every two years, the Infernal Revenue Service still won't allow him to depreciate them with the reasoning it can be used for recreational purposes.


mine will be depreciated.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Have a Polaris Ranger Diesel, absolutely love it. I've put almost 150 hours and a thousand miles on it since buying in April.
> 
> I'm not sure about being able to deduct a razr since technically it's not a utility vehicle. I have a friend that wears a Kawasaki mule out on his rotational dairy setup every two years, the Infernal Revenue Service still won't allow him to depreciate them with the reasoning it can be used for recreational purposes.


The Internal Revenue will not allow it or his Tax Preparer?

Here we don't have to pay sales tax on a Ranger for farm use.Where a non farmer would.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Same deal here Cy.....must be the preparer as it is a national code.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> The Internal Revenue will not allow it or his Tax Preparer?
> 
> Here we don't have to pay sales tax on a Ranger for farm use.Where a non farmer would.


Didn't pay sales tax on mine either.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> The Internal Revenue will not allow it or his Tax Preparer?
> 
> Here we don't have to pay sales tax on a Ranger for farm use.Where a non farmer would.


turbotax allows it. But then you can just write things into Turbotax just like a tax form. When I priced JD Gators I was told they have to charge sales tax on them and tractors up to 40hp. So I said no to the already expensive Gator with bonus taxes. Bought my RZR used. Lots of used ones around here a couple years old with only 400 miles or so. People buy them and they sit in Garages for the most part


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> turbotax allows it. But then you can just write things into Turbotax just like a tax form. When I priced JD Gators I was told they have to charge sales tax on them and tractors up to 40hp. So I said no to the already expensive Gator with bonus taxes. Bought my RZR used. Lots of used ones around here a couple years old with only 400 miles or so. People buy them and they sit in Garages for the most part


All depends on what you're looking for, I'm trying to eliminate the use of gas on the farm as much as possible so I had to have a diesel UTV. Tons of used gas ones available, a used diesel is as rare as an honest politician, so I bought new.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There are quite a few Kubota diesel UTV's hear.Easy on fuel.Cost a bit more then a gasser.Biggest draw back is road speed.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> There are quite a few Kubota diesel UTV's hear.Easy on fuel.Cost a bit more then a gasser.Biggest draw back is road speed.


fast road speed is why I chose a RZR.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We cant even take them on the road legally here. We still do just have to keep eyes in both directions for the law lol. I like the Kubota they are a nice machine.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a kubota rtv 900....had it about 8-9 years now, other than maintanence, spent 0$ on that machine.....easily the best machine of any kind I've purchased, a real workhorse, had it so loaded down you couldn't even see the machine, low 1 and she chugs along.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I used to muck the horse barn with one of them. They are not a fan of snow. They didnt have much guts for that but the owner also doesnt know what the word maintenance means lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> fast road speed is why I chose a RZR.


Speed of the diesel ranger is 42 mph, gas ones will hit 55. From years of riding my dirt bikes and four wheelers on asphalt on the back roads, the faster you go, the faster those expensive tires wear out, or at least it seems like it.



ontario hay man said:


> We cant even take them on the road legally here. We still do just have to keep eyes in both directions for the law lol. I like the Kubota they are a nice machine.


Here they are legal if registered with the Indiana DNR and you have the sticker and proof of ownership in the vehicle with the caveat you can have two wheels on the pavement and two on the shoulder. Of course also must have tail and brake lights, turn signals not required.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Here they are legal if registered with the Indiana DNR and you have the sticker and proof of ownership in the vehicle with the caveat you can have two wheels on the pavement and two on the shoulder. Of course also must have tail and brake lights, turn signals not required.


Here, put a farm use tag on it and you could take it to town. State code makes it illegal for recreational use. It gives farmers some leeway.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

If we put one of them smv triangles on our rigs it makes em legal


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bluefarmer said:


> If we put one of them smv triangles on our rigs it makes em legal


Here you can put the SMV triangle on a Kubota that doesn't go 35 mph but have to put the DNR plate on the Polaris that goes 55.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good for all of you on your Polaris luck. Maybe the further they ship them the better they do... Every polaris owner I know either keeps paying to fix or eventually switches brand. Caveat I only know one who bought utv. Maybe 04 05. Rest were ATV.


----------

